# Gedichtsanalyse "Geheime Liebe"



## simion (26. April 2010)

Hi, ich bräuchte dringend eine Analyse zu dem Gedicht Geheime Liebe von clemens brentano. 
Hab auch schon gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden.
 Kennt jemand eine Analyse/Interpretation von dem Gedicht? 
Wäre sehr nett. 
Schonmal Danke im Vorraus.

*
*


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2010)

Klingt nach Hausaufgaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wofür brauchst Du denn die Analyse? Und warum analysierst Du nicht einfach selbst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was für ne Analyse überhaupt? Grammatik und Wortwahl? Stilanalyse? Inhaltsanalyse? Da kann man ne Menge raus analysieren, ist nur die Frage, was genau Du analysiert haben willst.


----------



## jainza (26. April 2010)

Und wenn schon, dann kann man wenigstens den Text mitschicken.


> Geheime Liebe
> 
> Unbeglückt muss ich durchs Leben gehen,
> Meine Rechte sind nicht anerkannt;
> ...


Erstmal fällt auf: Sonett
Beachten muss man beim Sonett: Inhaltlicher Bruch zwischen Quartette und Terzette
Reimschema: umschließender Reim, vllt kann man da einen Bezug zur Liebe ziehen?
Stimmung des Gedichts, wie wirkt es auf dich? Worum geht es überhaupt?
Ein bisschen Textbezug, Interpretationen sind ja immer von der eigenen Sichtweise abhängig


> Aus der Liebe schönem Reich verbannt,
> muss ich dennoch stets ihr Schönstes sehen!


Das lyrische Ich erfährt keine Liebe, bekommt sie aber permanent um sich herum mit


> Nicht die schwache Zunge darf's gestehen,
> Nicht im Seufzer darf's der Brust entwehen!


Er würde niemals zugeben, dass er sie unglücklich fühlt, da das ein Zeichen von Schwäche wäre


> Tröstung such' ich bei der fremden Nacht,
> Ihr vertrau' ich mein geheim Verlangen;


WIe man jetzt die Fremde Nacht sieht kann wieder sehr unterscheiden, ich würde daraus aber keine 3. Person machen, sondern eben die Dunkelheit und Finsternis, der einzige Freund des lyrischen Ichs

Das jetzt nur ein ganz kleines Anriss, der Text gibt deutlich mehr her. Man könnte z.B. auch auf den möglichen Kontrast zwischen a) fremder Nacht aber b) Ihr vertrau ich. Wirklich vertrauen tut man wohl eher bekannten und keinen Fremden, oder die Wiederholung des Satzanfangs "Nicht die" bzw "Nicht der".
Kämpfe dich da einfach durch, überlege dir, wofür die Bilder stehen könnten. Lyrik ist nicht jedermann Sache.


----------



## shadow24 (26. April 2010)

jainza schrieb:


> Das lyrische Ich erfährt keine Liebe, bekommt sie aber permanent um sich herum mit
> 
> Er würde niemals zugeben, dass er sie unglücklich fühlt, da das ein Zeichen von Schwäche wäre
> 
> WIe man jetzt die Fremde Nacht sieht kann wieder sehr unterscheiden, ich würde daraus aber keine 3. Person machen, sondern eben die Dunkelheit und Finsternis, der einzige Freund des lyrischen Ichs




erstmal sehr schön die Form erklärt...

aber bei der Analyse des Textes seh ich es etwas anders:
bei "Muss ich dennoch stets ihr Schönstes sehen" ist wahrscheinlich die angebetete gemeint.alles andere wäre merkwürdig,denn es geht hier im Gedicht ja um die geheime schmachtende Liebe zu einer Person,welcher er nicht seine Liebe zeigen darf...

"nicht die schwache Zunge darfs gestehen" seh ich auch eher als Aspekt das er seine Liebe verschweigen muss und wie schwer das für ihn fällt,da er mit niemanden darüber reden darf

"Tröstung such ich bei der fremden Nacht" seh ich genauso wie du...es ist einfach das Dunkle,das verdeckte,geheime...nur die nacht kennt sein geheimnis...

auf alle Fälle erkennt man in dem Gedicht die verzweifelte Liebe, die der Dichter fühlt und die er nie aussprechen kann/darf...wohl wegen der damaligen Ständeunterschiede....


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2010)

Naiiin Ihr sollt doch nicht die Hausaufgaben anderer erledigen ohne dass sie selbst zumindest nen Teil dazu beigetragen haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. April 2010)

Du machst das selber^^.


1. Allgemein:
Wer hats wann geschrieben und wie heißts?
Um was geht es (in einem Satz beschreiben).
Form (Sonett etc)
Reimschema
Metrik (jambus etc... meistens Jambus^^)
2. Inhaltsangabe machen.

evtl. Die einzelnen Strophen in Themen einteilen (in Strophe 1 geht es um blablabla, dass sieht man an blablablablubb, in Strophe 2 um blablablub)

3. Text analysieren (Was soll der Text bewirken, was will er mit diesem Gedicht sagen?)
	Sprachliche Mittel: Welche Worte benutzt er und wieso? Welche Stilmittel (Anapher, Alliteration etc.) und was sollen sie bewirken?

4. Wie finde ich das Gedicht?


Achja, und im Mittelteil immer schön Zeilenangaben als Beweise machen, wie du auf deine Itnerpretation kommst (es gibt kein falsch. Es ist imemr richtig solange du am Text begründen kannst).

Das ist grob zsuammengefasst wies geht. Für eine HA sollten die Punkte reichen (für eine Arbeit eigentlich auch).


----------



## jainza (26. April 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naiiin Ihr sollt doch nicht die Hausaufgaben anderer erledigen ohne dass sie selbst zumindest nen Teil dazu beigetragen haben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das was wir geschrieben haben ist auf KEINEN Fall ausreichend für eine genaue Ausarbeitung. Das Sonett bietet sehr viel mehr.

&#8364;: Nur so als zusätzlicher Tipp (da das auch eine Sache ist, die ich immer gerne vergesse): Wer ist die "Geheime Liebe" aus dem Titel? Die frage sollte man im Rahmen der Analyse/Interpretation definitiv beantworten.

@shadow24
Aus den Zeilen


> Meine Rechte sind nicht anerkannt;
> Aus der Liebe schönem Reich verbannt,


würde ich entnehmen, dass es ihm generell verboten ist zu lieben, z.B. aufgrund geselltschaftlicher Zwänge der Zeit (Bezug zum Autor, auch imemr gut in so einer Analyse) Ob das jetzt speziell für eine Person (standesunterschied?) oder generell gilt liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Je nachdem, für welchen Weg man sich da entscheidet muss der nächste ers natürlich anders verstanden werden. Aber genug jetzt damit, er soll es ja doch hauptsächlich selbst machen.

&#8364;: Die Überschrift deutet ein bisschen an, dass dein Weg richtiger ist. Man kann es aber auch anders verstehen, nur muss man dann den Titel richtig deuten. Kunst ist halt Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Eigentlich finde ich das Gedicht mittlerweile sogar recht schön, obwohl ich auch kein großer lyrik fan bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (26. April 2010)

Schonmal Danke, ihr habt mir hier schon viel geholfen.
 Ich habe nur noch eine Frage: 
Ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit sprachlichen Mitteln aus (Methaphern, Neologismus u.s.w.)
 In diesem Gedicht finde ich z.B kein einziges. 
Kann mir jemand vielleicht noch ein paar sprachliche Mittel mit ihrer Deutung rausschreiben? 
Nochmal Danke wäre sehr nett!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2010)

jainza schrieb:


> Das was wir geschrieben haben ist auf KEINEN Fall ausreichend für eine genaue Ausarbeitung. Das Sonett bietet sehr viel mehr.



Es ist vollkommen ausreichend, dass er sich absolut nicht mehr Anstrengen muss um SEINE HAUSAUFGABE zu erledigen... das es ihm wohl eh egal ist ob es eine 1 oder 4 wird... hauptsache keine 6...

@TE Ich hoffe ich werde keinen wie dich in der Klasse haben -.-


----------



## jainza (26. April 2010)

simion schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit sprachlichen Mitteln aus (Methaphern, Neologismus u.s.w.)
> In diesem Gedicht finde ich z.B kein einziges.
> Kann mir jemand vielleicht noch ein paar sprachliche Mittel mit ihrer Deutung rausschreiben?



Liest du den Text überhaupt? Tag und Nacht tauchen beide z.B. im Text auf und sind damit sprachliche Mittel, man könnte sogar sagen Gegensätze. Ein anderes habe ich vorher schon mal erwähnt ... Eigenangagement = 0


----------



## shadow24 (27. April 2010)

jainza schrieb:


> €: Die Überschrift deutet ein bisschen an, dass dein Weg richtiger ist. Man kann es aber auch anders verstehen, nur muss man dann den Titel richtig deuten. Kunst ist halt Ansichtssache




jo definitiv....ich wollte mit meiner Erklärung auch für keinen Schüler die Hausaufgaben erlediegen,sondern mir gings darum das ein so schönes Gedicht nicht missinterpretiert wird,obwohl ich auch zugeben muss das die Kunst sehr subjektiv ist udn durchaus auch anders auslegbar ist...aber es gibt noch so viel schönere Gedichte als dieses.schade das ihr das analysieren müsst...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (27. April 2010)

http://www.teachsam.de/pro/pro_werbung/werbesprache/anzeigenwerbung/pro_werbung_spr_anz_3_4_2_3_1.htm

super seite
viel spaß

als kleiner tipp:

der leere Tag wär eine Metapher


----------



## Xondor (27. April 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen ausreichend, dass er sich absolut nicht mehr Anstrengen muss um SEINE HAUSAUFGABE zu erledigen... das es ihm wohl eh egal ist ob es eine 1 oder 4 wird... hauptsache keine 6...
> 
> @TE Ich hoffe ich werde keinen wie dich in der Klasse haben -.-



mimimi

gedichtsinterpretation, ich glaub mir wird schlecht -.-


----------



## Caps-lock (28. April 2010)

Ich frag mich echt wie ich damals meine Hausaufgaben schaffen konnte bis zum Abi.
Als ich Abi gemacht habe, war man voll hipp wenn man sich für sauteures Geld eine ISDN Flatrate von den Eltern bezahlen lassen hat.
Ein 56k Modem war der Normalfall und Wikipedia hieß noch Raider.

So als Tip fürs nächste mal, denn die Hausaufgabe wirst du wohl schon abgegeben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Schau nach WER das Gedicht geschrieben hat, WANN es geschrieben wurde und mach dich ein wenig schlau über den Lebensweg des Verfassers.
Sehr oft schreiben Leute Gedichte um Dinge zu verarbeiten die ihnen passiert sind (oder um Frauen rumzukriegen).

Zum Beispiel hatte der Verfasser extremes Pech mit Menschen.

Seine erste Frau ist bei der Geburt seines Kindes gestorben, die Kinder sind nur ein paar Wochen alt geworden und außerdem wurde seine 2. Ehe geschieden <---
Also ist Liebe in seinem Leben eher negativ besetzt gewesen (nur eine Vermutung).


*PS: Sind Lehrer wirklich so blöd nicht zu googlen ob jemand im Internet seine Hausaufgaben erledigen lässt ? ^^
Entweder hast du dich noch in anderen Foren angemeldet, oder es scheint in deiner Klasse normal zu sein die Hausaufgaben im Internet erledigen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Momentan gibts nicht nur den Thread im Netz zu dem Gedicht HRHR*


----------



## jainza (28. April 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> *PS: Sind Lehrer wirklich so blöd nicht zu googlen ob jemand im Internet seine Hausaufgaben erledigen lässt ? ^^
> *



teilweise ja, bei mir gibt es einige wenige, die nach dem vorlesen die Hefte einsammeln und es dann bis zur nächsten Stunde überprüfen, aber dem Großteil scheint es egal zu sein. Mancher behauptet zwar das zu erkennen, aber wirklich Konsequenzen muss man wohl nicht befürchten dabei


----------

